# Anybody have half beak fish?



## Dzimm1414 (Apr 23, 2013)

I got a male and female at the fish store. They said they were rare.


----------



## Dzimm1414 (Apr 23, 2013)

pic


----------



## Dzimm1414 (Apr 23, 2013)

sorry wrong pic


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've heard some interesting things about them, and I've even seen them in person once, but I've never had them. They stay right at the surface of the water, like to jump, the males like to 'wrestle', and they're livebearers. They sound pretty fun, but you'd need to have a well covered tank to keep them.


----------



## Dzimm1414 (Apr 23, 2013)

They can't get out


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sweet, now breed them for us, lol


----------



## Dzimm1414 (Apr 23, 2013)

If they breed I will be more then happy to give them away.


----------

